

Seven Tricks Your Mind Plays on You (and How to Fight Back) - lazydon
http://lifehacker.com/5931962/7-tricks-your-mind-plays-on-you-and-how-to-fight-back

======
webwanderings
Mind is a rear-view mirror. -Osho

